# How much horsepower am I making?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

153 hp


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I know no body can answer that question but I was wondering about how much you guys think I make.
> My mods are
> 
> Catless down pipe
> ...


Read this:








Gen 1 Tuning Comparision Thread


I have been seeing a lot of questions lately among members about the various tuning options available for the Cruze. I'm creating this thread to aid those who are trying to make the decision of whether or not to tune their Cruze AND if they decide to tune it, which option they want to go with...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The guy comes up with 362 hp. Out of a 139 hp engine.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> 153 hp


I think it's more like 156 HP.  

OP the only way to know is dyno it.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ask your tuner they can give you an estimated number


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> The guy comes up with 362 hp. Out of a 139 hp engine.


ummm 400 hp out of this engine is achievable it would appear... 

400 hp Sonic


----------



## Danyearight (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> ummm 400 hp out of this engine is achievable it would appear...
> 
> 400 hp Sonic


The Sonic does not have the same motor as a Gen 2 Cruze...


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

If your car is running like it should be, and you are using 91 octane, you should be around 180HP and 230TQ.
The factory specs are 153 HP and 177 TQ. ZZP says their tune is worth 30HP and 60TQ while Trifecta says 36 HP and 56 TQ.


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I know no body can answer that question but I was wondering about how much you guys think I make.
> My mods are
> 
> Catless down pipe
> ...


Idk what tune you have I have the BNR since ZZP doesn’t have any gen 2 parts. Mines estimated to be 245 whp and 280 wtrq but idk if that’s true without a dyno. I have everything you have except the careless Down pipe, and valve.


----------



## DmaxMaverick (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't believe the mod seller's "estimations" and graphs. They'll tell you what you _may_ get, under _their_ ideal conditions. A stopwatch and telephone poles are more accurate. And, mods aren't cumulative. Some mods handicap others. You can just add up all the claimed gains for each bolt-on / add-on (a lot of folks do that) and make up a number. It would be wrong. If ya gots t' know, then ya gots t' know. If you want to know how much power you're making, you'll need a dyno. However, you can do just as well without one. Get a G-Tech, or the Torque Pro app. They measure power exactly the same as a dyno, for a lot less money. Mashing the loud pedal while driving isn't as cool as strapping on a dyno, though. All you need to know is the weight of your car (scale it, don't guess), and some other simple data. Horsepower is only a measure of the engine's ability to move mass over time. HP = Tq * RPM / 5252. It's that simple. The G-Tech and Torque Pro app uses the mass of your car, rather than the drum of a dyno. The cost of dyno runs is limited to how much you spend. The G-Tech or Torque Pro app can be used when you want, as often as you want, for less than the cost of a single dyno run. Knowing your power output is good info, but means little without a baseline. You won't know how much power you've added without knowing where you started. Manufacturer's HP specs are flywheel (no car attached), while a dyno, or whatever measuring means, will include the entire powertrain, from the flywheel to the surface. Comparing GM's spec with an aftermarket bolt-on spec is apples and oranges. Mods ain't cheap. Make sure you get what you pay for. Share your results.


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

DmaxMaverick said:


> Don't believe the mod seller's "estimations" and graphs. They'll tell you what you _may_ get, under _their_ ideal conditions. A stopwatch and telephone poles are more accurate. And, mods aren't cumulative. Some mods handicap others. You can just add up all the claimed gains for each bolt-on / add-on (a lot of folks do that) and make up a number. It would be wrong. If ya gots t' know, then ya gots t' know. If you want to know how much power you're making, you'll need a dyno. However, you can do just as well without one. Get a G-Tech, or the Torque Pro app. They measure power exactly the same as a dyno, for a lot less money. Mashing the loud pedal while driving isn't as cool as strapping on a dyno, though. All you need to know is the weight of your car (scale it, don't guess), and some other simple data. Horsepower is only a measure of the engine's ability to move mass over time. HP = Tq * RPM / 5252. It's that simple. The G-Tech and Torque Pro app uses the mass of your car, rather than the drum of a dyno. The cost of dyno runs is limited to how much you spend. The G-Tech or Torque Pro app can be used when you want, as often as you want, for less than the cost of a single dyno run. Knowing your power output is good info, but means little without a baseline. You won't know how much power you've added without knowing where you started. Manufacturer's HP specs are flywheel (no car attached), while a dyno, or whatever measuring means, will include the entire powertrain, from the flywheel to the surface. Comparing GM's spec with an aftermarket bolt-on spec is apples and oranges. Mods ain't cheap. Make sure you get what you pay for. Share your results.




Thanks for that info ( I know that was like 2 months ago). I'm definitely gonna look into that it a lot cheaper and easier to do that vs dyno plus no one around me is even looking into offering a dyno run for a Cruze. I can definitely say that at least my tune and set up has made it 3-ish second faster in the 1/4 cuz I take mine to the track when I'm bored. it was like 17.7 seconds in the 1/4 stock now its 14.30 but that was before so other work I did, I haven't had time to take it since. Made about 14-16 psi before now I hit 23.5 max but average about 21 psi so I know it definitely know it makes more power just wanna know exactly what that is. When I get some time (and fix my intake charge tube blowing off) ill post some numbers so everyone can see it.


----------

